# B12 Disc brakes conversion



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

would b13 disc brakes work on my B12 senta???? need urgent advice please......thanks


----------



## juankalsa (Mar 8, 2011)

Front brakes or rear brakes??


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Kiran said:


> would b13 disc brakes work on my B12 senta???? need urgent advice please......thanks


for the front take the disc, caliper, torque plate (caliper mounting plate) and brake hose for a direct bolt-on.
for the rear, you need the disc, caliper, hub, e-brake cables, and will need to fabricate a bracket to mount the caliper, and a wheel spacer to re-alaign the disk. TOOQIKK is looking into having several sets of the rear brake conversion plates and spacers made, and you may be able to buy a set from him.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i can get you the plans for the brackets and spacers that are needed....you can either make them or have them made....I will look at getting some sets made( i have a friend with access to a water jet machine....) ...will post up a thread to get a real number as to how many people want them(or should say will come up with the money for them) ...as i do not wan to pay to have them made and then just sit on them....


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be interested, but I'd want to see a guide using the kit. Being my primary vehicle, I would need as liitle surprises as possible.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

its a pretty straight forward swap. take all the drum brake stuff off, the rear backing plate off, bolt on the bracket, bolt every thing on, bleed brakes enjoy. 
its a good time to replace the rear wheel bearing while doing this too!
I have step by step directions some where...illl see if i can find them and send them to you!
I will take pictures of my pulsar when i do it but the bracket is a little different due to it being awd...but the whole operation is the same other than the minor change to the bracket!


----------

